# Take Away Pizza, over doing It?



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

I haven't cheated In 10 day's, but It's Saturday evening, and I couldn't be bothered to prepare meal's so ordered a 16inch Meat feast.

I'm running a Cycle of Clen/Tren, so feel like I have betrayed It :-(, even though I only started 4 day's ago lol/

If I go do some Cardio tommorow morning can I repen my sins lol?


----------



## Matt 1 (May 8, 2010)

quit the gym mate, its too late


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Fill your boots matey...


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Too late, it's all over!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

You are dead to us son. GTFO :ban:


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

I hate you right now.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Guys nooooooooooooooooo :-(((((


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

HA love this, I plan on eating at least 6-7,000 calories on my cheat day tomorrow. I have been storing up the treats in my gym bag all week and will be hitting at least two different take-aways.

Don't worry...


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)




----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Don't worry bud. We all have cheat meals. Mine seem to be cheat days though lol. I've had a Chinese today and demolished a tub of BBQ Pringles! Fck it enjoy mate.


----------



## need2bodybuild (May 11, 2011)

Bad Alan said:


> HA love this, I plan on eating at least 6-7,000 calories on my cheat day tomorrow. I have been storing up the treats in my gym bag all week and will be hitting at least two different take-aways.
> 
> Don't worry...


Haha, that's exactly what i do!


----------



## Malibu (May 13, 2010)

4days and a 16 inch pizza, will power is epic


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

At least you picked the right pizza, none of this pansy wholemeal base, half fat cheese, steamed mediterranean vegetable bollocks :thumbup1:


----------



## staffy_91 (Apr 1, 2012)

Enjoy it, can't beat a meat feast but damn 10 days isn't a long time too not cheat in my opinion.

Last cheat day for me was march 6th. Before that January 1st (hung-over ate 3 lots of fried chicken)

If you feel the need to cheat so often become a better cook, make the good stuff taste so good you don't need the bad stuff (as much&#8230; no one needs to never binge on junk)


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Lol thanks for reassurance guy's, but you know what It's like when you have been good then have a cheat meal, guilt set's In anyway even though you know It's a cheat lol/

But seriously should I do some fasted Cardio tommorow or not bother? I was kind of saving until I hit my plaeto but If this Pizza will hinder my goals I'll do some.


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

Malibu said:


> 4days and a 16 inch pizza, will power is epic


No I started my cycle 4 day's ago, started my cut 3 week's ago and have haven;t had a cheat day for 10 day's


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Mighty.Panda said:


> At least you picked the right pizza, none of this pansy wholemeal base, half fat cheese, steamed mediterranean vegetable bollocks :thumbup1:


Love how you know the exact days of your cheats lol, sounds like you need another one to me!!


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Every sunday for me without fail, usually one meal (last one) but as tomorrow is easter it's an all day binge!


----------



## Dimo (Apr 6, 2012)

30 mins of HIIT and the pizza never existed!!


----------



## staffy_91 (Apr 1, 2012)

Bad Alan said:


> Love how you know the exact days of your cheats lol, sounds like you need another one to me!!


Keep a nutrition log i'm that sad haha and i'll be having a cheat week May 22-29... holiday to get lean for!


----------



## wylde99 (Feb 23, 2008)

staffy_91 said:


> Enjoy it, can't beat a meat feast but damn 10 days isn't a long time too not cheat in my opinion.
> 
> Last cheat day for me was march 6th. Before that January 1st (hung-over ate 3 lots of fried chicken)
> 
> If you feel the need to cheat so often become a better cook, make the good stuff taste so good you don't need the bad stuff (as much&#8230; no one needs to never binge on junk)


I thought 10day's wasnt bad, cheat meal once a week Isn't It?

That's the only thing Iv'e had that Is bad today I was just worried cause It was alo't.


----------



## Steuk (Dec 21, 2011)

Think of all that protein from the meat and cheese!!! Wash it down with a shake too.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

You're fine stop being weird lol!


----------



## monkfish (Mar 14, 2012)

Fingers down the throat - job done


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Don't worry about your diet mate just pray to god it doesn't aromatise too heavily


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)

Stop being so OCD about it. One day won't hurt.


----------

